# Shimano E8000 Warranty



## Nash04 (Dec 24, 2012)

Does anyone know what's the length of the warranty E8000 motors?


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

AFAIK it's two years for the original owner only.


----------



## Nash04 (Dec 24, 2012)

Thanks for the info.


----------

